# Shoelaces



## Jules (Jul 26, 2021)

Who has shoelaces that don’t tend to come undone?  Where did you buy them?



hollydolly said:


> I've just been re-threading some of my trainers with elastic laces, which are less likely to come undone.....



The only elastic laces that I’ve seen are the curlicue ones and DH doesn’t like those.  

He does double knot them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2021)

I have a pair of boat shoes with leather laces that come untied or look jumbled but I live with it as part of the boat shoe experience.

I would consider switching from laces to one of the no-tie options.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2021)

@Jules  Now you can say that you started a thread on a shoelace!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

These are the ones I've put in my trainers, @Jules... a little bit of a fiddle to get them on gotta cut them down to size, and fit the clips on, but now they're on they've essentially changed my lace-up trainers into slip ons, and very snug. I wore them the whole of last night going upstairs and down and on the treadmill and they didn't come loose...

@Aunt Bea , I had been looking at those one you posted in the video..( not necessarily the same brand ).. but on Amazon.. and there was quite a few reviewers complaining that after a few steps those plastic tag types snap... so I decided to go for the more elastic lace type in my link..


----------



## Devi (Jul 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ... so I decided to go for the more elastic lace type in my link..


Which ones were those, @hollydolly?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> Who has shoelaces that don’t tend to come undone? Where did you buy them?


I've found they all* 'tend to come undone'*

In the mountains, I switched to paracord 
.....and double knotted
Nothing worse than a boot lace coming undone when falling or bucking a tree
..or doing *anything *with a chainsaw 

The paracord lasts longer than the shoes/boots


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

Devi said:


> Which ones were those, @hollydolly?


sorry forgot the link... 
 these are from amazon uk... you'll prob have the same on the .com site..


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08RJWFWML/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Devi (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks so much, @hollydolly. Amazon.com doesn't have those in particular, but does have others. I'm off to read the reviews ...


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 26, 2021)

I haven't worn shoes with laces in years.  All are slip ons.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

@Jules , Good ol' cotton ones don't come undone, and they're dirt cheap. I always get "heavy-duty" ones, and the more cotton, the better.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2021)

I just double knot my laces.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just double knot my laces.


yes the trouble with that is they look bulky... and untidy..well to me anyway..


----------



## Jules (Jul 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @Jules , Good ol' cotton ones don't come undone, and they're dirt cheap. I always get "heavy-duty" ones, and the more cotton, the better.


Where do you buy them?  Everything seems to have something synthetic in the composition.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 31, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't worn shoes with laces in years.  All are slip ons.


I'm with you. Life is so much better when it's not tied up in knots.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2021)

The flat ones seem to stay tied for me.  The round ones on my hiking shoes I will sometimes double knot to avoid aggravation on a hike.


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mine can't come undone:


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 31, 2021)

@Jules  I learned to tie my shoestrings a different way and they've not come undone since. Before when I tied them, the bow tended to point toward my ankle and the toe of the shoe because of the way I was positioning the lace. When I began putting right side over left though, voila, the bow was straight from side to side, and never comes undone. It's worked with all types of laces. Here's the website where I learned the technique - https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/knots.htm

I also received a set of these - 

https://www.amazon.com/Xpand-Releas...ords=shoe+string+clamp&qid=1627788326&sr=8-10 

through the VA but they're quite pricey to buy. That was what the podiatry tech told me as well but they work great. There also are some other, similar and less costly options here -

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=shoestring+clamp&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

I have a hard time bending over to re0tie my shoes so that they stay tied is a blessing for me. Good luck but just changing how you tie the laces may well fix things at no cost. Cheers!


----------



## Jules (Jul 31, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Jules  I learned to tie my shoestrings a different way and they've not come undone since. Before when I tied them, the bow tended to point toward my ankle and the toe of the shoe because of the way I was positioning the lace. When I began putting right side over left though, voila, the bow was straight from side to side, and never comes undone. It's worked with all types of laces. Here's the website where I learned the technique - https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/knots.htm
> 
> I also received a set of these -
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris.  Which one of those knots is the one you use?


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 1, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I haven't worn shoes with laces in years.  All are slip ons.



If I wore slip ons I wouldn't be able to wear these shoes. Never have a problem with the laces.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2021)

I have a few pairs of Nikes, and the laces never come undone .. they're the flat type.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> Thanks, Chris.  Which one of those knots is the one you use?


I looked but now I'm not sure which it was. When my mom taught me to tie my shoes as a child, I couldn't get the hang of wrapping one string around the loop, all of that. So she taught me to make two loops, cross one over the other and tie them that way. On that site though I saw the reverse shoelace knot under variations. I always had looped left over right but when I went right over left, voila! That's worked for me. It's easier to see than it is to explain though.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

In my experience, laces like these were always the hardest to keep tied. They're kind of waxy, for the most part but they look great with shoes like these. Style is important!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2021)

What is this laces you speak about?  
Cannot bend over enough to tie shoes, back troubles.
This is all I wear.  NB 813s hook and loop.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 1, 2021)

I can highly recommend the no-tie shoelaces. There are a few different styles. Check out Amazon. Here's one:
no tie shoe laces



Also, at school with the little kids, we always double tie their shoe laces.  It's not fun to undo, but saves us from spending our whole day tying shoes.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> Who has shoelaces that don’t tend to come undone?  Where did you buy them?



Laces usually come untied from use of a Granny Knot. <--
The Square (Reef) Knot <-- is much better and stops that from happening.
I use Straight Bar <-- lacing for my cycling shoes to eliminate pressure points, then
shorten one end and tape the laces at the top (no tie) so the shoes are easy to slip on and off.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Laces usually come untied from use of a Granny Knot. <--
> The Square (Reef) Knot <-- is much better and stops that from happening.
> I use Straight Bar <-- lacing for my cycling shoes to eliminate pressure points, then
> shorten one end and tape the laces at the top (no tie) so the shoes are easy to slip on and off.


Thanks, John.

Looking at different knots reminded me of work days when one of the fellows had lost use of his left hand except for a little pressure.  He was so efficient when he was tying his shoes.


----------

